# New Here - Just wanted to say "Hi"



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello All!

I have been knitting and crocheting for years -- my mom taught me how to knit and my grandma how to crochet. I have never made anything complex, mostly scarfs, blankets, rugs, etc -- in other words, all things flat :sing: I have always had a serious yarn fetish, so many colors and textures! 

I have always wanted to learn how to spin. My BF and I recently purchased a very old house (main part of house built in 1890) on 5 acres. I decided that I finally had enough room to start my new endeavor. I posted an ad on craigslist looking for cheap/free fleeces.........I think I'm up to 27 fleeces now, am scouring like a mad woman, and spend all my free time combing, carding and learning how to spin. I can't get enough of the fiber!

The latest addition to our critter family are three Jacob sheep -- my ram has four horns (well, three now that he decided to poke his head where it should not have been and broke a lower horn off) He has two girlfriends, hopefully I will have lambs in a year or so......homegrown meat and fiber YAY!

Anyway, I am very much enjoying reading everyones posts.

Have a great day!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi. Sounds like you are busy!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

welcome to the warm side. 
ware we have wool and wine 
:teehee:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello and Welcome! I think this forum is the best part of HT, thats just me. You will find many fiber enablers here.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum DragonFly Farm. 

Do you have a barn or something to store all your fleeces in, or are you insulating your house with them? :teehee:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for all the warm welcomes! Wind in her Hair, we don't have fireflies here (wish we did) bet they are as cool as dragonflies  I would LOVE to try a fleece from every possible breed or mix.

Gone-a-milkin the property came with three barns, all full of stuff. My fleeces are all in bags & bins in the house -- my craft room filled up, so I stashed the rest behind the kitchen table. I like the smell of the raw fleeces, and am quite thankful that my BF is accepting of just about anything I do, "It makes you smile, how could I say no" he says. What a lucky girl I am


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

DragonFlyFarm said:


> my BF is accepting of just about anything I do, "It makes you smile, how could I say no" he says. What a lucky girl I am


You ARE a lucky girl - and fibery stuff makes us all smile 

Welcome - this is a wonderful place! Help and friendship is found in abundance here!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome!

I spin and weave mostly. Not much for knitting or crochet, but I should do more.

Maybe I can learn something from you.

I have a blog where I journal my fiber activities
Franco's Fiber Adventure
Franco's Fiber Adventure

Again, welcome.
Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Dragonfly Farm! I am happy you joined us. Your place sounds really nice. I love old houses. I also love dragonflies (I even have a dragonfly tattoo)

Take pictures and post them for us to see, we love photos. Do you have a spinning wheel or a spindle? How's that equipment stash coming along, hand cards, drum carder, picker, swift, niddy noddy?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Welcome dragonfly! You have found a group of like minded folks here!
pictures are always welcome. I hate to say it but I am slightly envious of your house. OK, more than slightly.  
hope to see lots of posts from you!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WELCOME to the "family " !! Sound like your in Heaven .... you have sheep !!! Can you share pics of your sheep , some of us only dream of having sheep !! 
What kind of wheel do you have ?!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!! You sound like you are going to be very busy. I look forward to seeing lots of pictures in the future!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey there and Welcome to the wooly side! Your BF is a keeper!!

as for pictures ...


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Hey there and Welcome to the wooly side! Your BF is a keeper!!
> 
> as for pictures ...


WOW Cyndi - that is just AWESOME!!!!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I will post pics as soon as I can figure out how  

I've been told that we purchased a "poor persons house" many things hand made and repurposed. We have our work cut out for us, but couldn't be happier. 

I recently purchased a Kromski Fantasia wheel -- I like it's function, although I have nothing to compare it to. What I don't like about it is the wheel is made from MDF. Other than that I have hand carders, flick carder, and an assortment of dog brushes etc. that have been repurposed for fiber tools. I picked up a Schacht loom at a yard sale, it needs some love but looks complete.

What toys/tools do you all have? What do you find most helpful?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ball winder and swift are two of my most used, other than carder and wheel


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Good info Marchwind -- thanks!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

You have the FANTASIA ?!?!?! I'm saving for one !!!! What is MDF ?? Does it treadle nicely ?

Yes, a ball winder, and swift .... you can make a niddy noddy with PVC pipe ......
...and old radio shows to listen to while spinning !


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

bummer ... MDF emits nasty stuff ( unless painted ) guess Im on the lookout for a new wheel to invest in ...


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome...we all love to talk fiber and all stuff dealing with it! Welcome again..


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Likewise, Welcome DragonFlyFarm! I know you will like this sharing, helping, caring group.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Welcome! Your place sounds heavenly. 

I would never have thought to ask on craigslist for fleeces. - Not that I NEED any more


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

DragonFlyFarm said:


> What I don't like about it is the wheel is made from MDF.


Seriously? Why would they ruin a nice wheel with substandard materials? Amazing.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, the dreaded MDF. I don't know how I missed that with all the reading I did when looking for a wheel. Sigh.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

weever said:


> Seriously? Why would they ruin a nice wheel with substandard materials? Amazing.


To keep the price lower I guess, or perhaps the weight?


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

:happy2:MullersLaneFarm -- I'm guessing it's to keep the price down. Other than that I am enjoying the wheel. Easy to use, doesn't take up too much room. All in all a good starter wheel I think....at least it's been a good starter wheel for me


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This wheel is finished and I know someone (can't remember who) said if it was painted it wasn't so bad, right? So then DragonflyFarm doesn't need to worry that much. Didn't someone say that about paining it or did I imagine that?


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

You are correct Marchwind - someone mentioned painting the MDF. I finished the rest of the wheel in a Danish oil finish, I do think I will end up painting the MDF part.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

yup, thats what found out when I researched it ..... 

Medium-density fibreboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

